

Let your products be sold by the very people who buy them from you. - acoyfellow
http://blog.crowdengage.com/why-all-businesses-need-to-engage-with-video

======
Hansi
Am I the only one who hates videos? It takes me way less time to quickly scan
features and descriptions and look at screenshots.

~~~
acoyfellow
You probably aren't the only one who hates videos, but there are certainly
studies done on the effectiveness of video from many aspects (marketing +
advertising + engagement in specific here).

This platform isn't necessarily pigeonholed into using it for product features
either.

I have heard some very interesting ideas of how this platform can be used.. A
reporter I am talking with has said they would love to use this for a form of
feedback engine on their content.

It can be used for crowdsourcing product development ideas to your consumers,
allowing them to have some impact on the brands they enjoy.

Like how in the past Starbust's the candy allowed people to choose the new
color they added to the pack, is an example of something that could be easily
done on CrowdEngage.

------
newhopepet
This product is innovative, and extremely current in it's approach to Social
Media marketing. Looking forward to using it.

~~~
pc86
I'm willing to bet this hour-old user account with one post is a shill.

~~~
acoyfellow
I knew someone was going to think that.

It happens to be my very enthusiastic father. I posted this link on my
Facebook, and he decided to come and join HN. How embarrassing, right?

I appreciate the enthusiasm and support he has for what we are doing!

------
draggnar
cool idea. customers want to support companies they like, and the best
testimonials seem to be videos.

~~~
acoyfellow
Thank you.

